# Commandos series



## Rockstar11 (Sep 9, 2010)

*a.imagehost.org/0837/commando14_2.jpg

well i think that pyro is not concentrating on the commandos series very well.. 
they are more bussy making other games.... 
what u guys have to say about this...
I'm DYING for playing a new commandos 5.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 14, 2010)

kya koi bhi Commanods Fan yaha pe nahi ??????????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 14, 2010)

Never played this game. Read a lot about it.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2010)

hehe vamsi_krishna, if you like to play strategy games(it is real time tactics game BTW), do try this one.it is a good game but not for impatient people like me. you will have to wait, find an opportune moment and strike at the exact time to clear stages.I like the game but I do not have much time to play it.

I have only played Commandos and Commandos 2...no idea they are about to release 5th version/part too


----------



## Neuron (Sep 14, 2010)

Well,i liked commandos series very much.Highly addictive once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 14, 2010)

Neuron said:


> Well,i liked commandos series very much.Highly addictive once you get the hang of it.



Commandos Rocks


----------



## tobbyhot (Sep 20, 2010)

I love this game I have seen the previous parts and now I'll download this and definitely will play...


----------



## abhidev (Oct 1, 2010)

i hv played all the commandos games...except for the 4th part which i think is a FPS game...well they should bring out another part soon...dying to play that game. It was one of the first few games i played when i bought my comp. Commandos rocks!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2010)

bionic commando is also similar to commandos...


----------



## abhidev (Oct 2, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> bionic commando is also similar to commandos...



i don't think bionic commando is a strategy game....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 3, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> bionic commando is also similar to commandos...



LOL! Seriously? Have you played both the games? Heck, have you even seen any screenshots or vids of the game?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 19, 2010)

Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive is similar to commandos


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2011)

commandos 5 ? any update?


----------



## Journey (Jan 21, 2011)

I believe the better and more hardcore commandos game was Commandos 2, where the spy was introduced and had some very very hard levels with him and timed stages too.

I would like a new game like the good old Commandos games, though I think these kinds of games are currently out of fashion 

I believe the better and more hardcore commandos game was Commandos 2, where the spy was introduced and had some very very hard levels with him and timed stages too.

I would like a new game like the good old Commandos games, though I think these kinds of games are currently out of fashion


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2011)

^ yes.. Commandos 2 rocks


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2011)

even Commandos 3- Berlin i awesome with some good cinematic cut scenes and also enhanced gameplay...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> even Commandos 3- Berlin i awesome with some good cinematic cut scenes and also enhanced gameplay...



which is your favorite commandos 3 mission?

i like.. "Take Control of the Town" 

In this level you have Snipper and the Sapper to take the control of the town.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> which is your favorite commandos 3 mission?
> 
> i like.. "Take Control of the Town"



It was very long back i played that game....so i don't remember the names of the missions but...i liked the one where we are firstly trapped in jail and then from there we have to escape to reach berlin....soldiers all around....awesome!!!
Also the new character thief was also nice...like spiderman he could climb buildings...nice!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2011)

commando 4 is FPS so all excitement is lost.....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> commando 4 is FPS so all excitement is lost.....



have u tried any one .....if not try playing once...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 8, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> commando 4 is FPS so all excitement is lost.....



100% agree

Commandos 4 strike force. 'action-shooter' doesn't seem to describe the Commandos series very well... 

I've played all the Commandos games.

Commandos 2 was a masterpiece after that series been getting worse...



btw commandos soundtrack rocks..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

Commandos is great.

The satisfaction we get after finishing a mission after spending hours in it can't be expressed in words!

Truly a legend.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2011)

^ Yes..
*img707.imageshack.us/img707/8832/co1ua.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

I managed to finish just 3 missions in Commandos 2. They were almost impossible.

Then I got cheats to unlock all missions and enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 6, 2011)

^ cheats = no fun in commandos


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Played all Commandos till 'Men of Courage'.

Lost interest after that.They don't make games like these anymore?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont think so


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2011)

I never played this series. Once tried it but got a weird feeling and experience.


			
				axes2t2 said:
			
		

> .They don't make games like these anymore?


No they don't make anymore. This series is closed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

> No they don't make anymore. This
> series is closed.



Thats really sad.

I never finished the mission 'Reverse Engineering'.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 7, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Played all Commandos till 'Men of Courage'.
> 
> Lost interest after that.They don't make games like these anymore?



    1 Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines
    2 Commandos: Beyond the Call of Duty
    3 Commandos 2: Men of Courage 
    4 Commandos 3: Destination Berlin
    5 Commandos: Strike Force (FPS )


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 8, 2011)

Green Beret rocks....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

> Green Beret rocks....



I loved the feature in which we could hide ouselves diging in the snow.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Green Beret rocks....



yes man.
*www.imageurlhost.com/images/dwnpom8vu3e63xd8xy3l.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

awesome pic..

He was a great attacker, hider, etc


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2011)

I like to Distract and confuse the enemy soldiers by throwing stones and cigarette boxes


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

I was real bad at stone throwing. I used to throw a stone, halfway I crossed through the main road. And then BAM! 1 of the guys would turn towards me and mission #fail


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2011)

this is my 1st time played mission. commandos call of duty Demo 

Mission 5: Guess Who's Coming Tonight

YouTube - Historia Commandos Beyond the Call of Duty - Mision 5 Adivina Quien Viene Esta Noche

Mission 5: Guess Who's Coming Tonight
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC8_O-VDLTQ&feature=related

loved it 
Commandos Rocks!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody watched the Commandos speed run vids.Just wow.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Anybody watched the Commandos speed run vids.Just wow.



yes.
watching right now.. 

Commandos: Call of Duty (speed run) 5A 
YouTube - Commandos: Call of Duty (speed run) 5A


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 22, 2013)

Bumping an old thread, just got the commando series except the FPS one. Anyone still plays it


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2013)

Played FPS one a bit...didn't like it


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah,commandos rocks!

Yeah,commandos rocks!


----------



## Shah (Jul 22, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Bumping an old thread, just got the commando series except the FPS one. Anyone still plays it



I still play Behind Enemy Lines and Beyond the Call of Duty.

BTW, Is the series still available for purchase?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

Played it a long time ago.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 22, 2013)

Shah said:


> I still play Behind Enemy Lines and Beyond the Call of Duty.
> 
> BTW, Is the series still available for purchase?



Yes. search it in steam. It is discounted 75% now.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 22, 2013)

i love the funny responses of the captain "On it" by green beret


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> i love the funny responses of the captain "On it" by green beret



If you keep on clicking they'll say...  'Are you crazy'


----------



## digit1191 (Jul 22, 2013)

Commandos : Behind enemy lines 20th mission is so tough and rewarding !!!! Loved it


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2013)

Its weird that I haven't replied to this thread even once  .. it was one of my first real addictive game. it all started when "Chip" included a demo of the game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2013)

Try Robin Hood : Legend of Sherwood and Desperados : Wanted Dead or Alive and  it's sequels..
They have much much better AI and the same type of gameplay along with better graphics


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Try Robin Hood : Legend of Sherwood and Desperados : Wanted Dead or Alive and  it's sequels..
> They have much much better AI and the same type of gameplay along with better graphics




Robin hood was good game, desperados was ok... played but never got into it like Commandos..commandos was absolutely awesome

BTW.. heard Green berret was based on Paddy Mayne..search in wiki


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 24, 2013)

Played desparados, but it is nowhere near commandos.


----------



## ratzee199 (Jul 26, 2013)

zangetsu said:


> bionic commando is also similar to commandos...



joke of the day....

one of my favorite....and while I was doing my grad. I was playing it...I remember, one night at around 1AM, one of my friend phoned me...and he was screaming on the other end...he was shouting...HOW WILL I DESTROY THE BRIDGE?...WHERE TO PUT THE MINES?...
it was some experience...
but didn't like the Strike Force...FPS and RTS mixed together...and it was a bad choice...
still have those games installed in my old system, back at home...those GOLDEN GAMING DAYS...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2013)

I think every one would agree that no other game can be compared to the Commandos. it so happens that the player gets so attached to the characters.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 26, 2013)

^ have to agree with Cuber. Desparados did come close to Commandos but the latter being the first love, was always better and the best. Fail to understand why wasn't there a replication of this gamplay.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 26, 2013)

^^ I played that way back in 2002.

Will reinstall.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 18, 2014)

axes2t2 said:


> ^^ I played that way back in 2002.
> 
> Will reinstall.



... now i also want to play again.... but dont have pc


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2015)

any news for commandos 5?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 9, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> any news for commandos 5?


I don't think we will have a Commandos 5. Eidos was acquired by Square Enix and there have been no plans by them to release new Commando games.S


----------



## RCuber (Mar 9, 2015)

YAY a bump . 

I have bought most of the game in the series now via steam. only issue is that I can't use any higher resolution. some patches from widescreen gaming doesn't work


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I don't think we will have a Commandos 5. Eidos was acquired by Square Enix and there have been no plans by them to release new Commando games.S



...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2015)

rcuber said:


> yay a bump :d.
> 
> I have bought most of the game in the series now via steam. Only issue is that i can't use any higher resolution. Some patches from widescreen gaming doesn't work



:d :d :d


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2015)

thanks for the bump


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Bump!!! 

Any body interested in exploring Multiplayer? 

all commandos games @ ₹299 on steam, wait for sale, it will be less than ₹60


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 2, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Bump!!!
> 
> Any body interested in exploring Multiplayer?
> 
> all commandos games @ ₹299 on steam, wait for sale, it will be less than ₹60



Does all games have multi players ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Does all games have multi players ?


Pretty sure the old ones do not have network based multi-player.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> Pretty sure the old ones do not have network based multi-player.



hmmmm


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2019)

good news
Kalypso says it will develop new Commandos games “for all platforms”, as well as release “an extensive adaptation of the existing titles for contemporary technologies and platforms.”


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2019)

About time. I have most of the classic Commandos games on Steam but they don't run very well.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 22, 2019)

good news
Commandos 2 - HD Remaster
*Release date: *Q4 2019


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2019)

Might actually give this a go. Nostalgia is rather strong with this one. Along with Halo MCC, there are quite a few games to revisit after so many years.


----------

